# Home made 'Biesemeyer Fence' Longgggggzzzzzzzzzzzz



## Anonymous (18 May 2004)

Hi all

Well, a few years back I was using a Record RS10 tablesaw and broke the awful fence mount. I had to wait for new part and so over the course of a weekend I made the following Biesemeyer Fence type thing. Started Saturday morning and finished Sunday afternoon. All metal from B&Q

First off, how does it work? Fantastic!!!! No flex at all and locks very solidly in place. I used it for 2 years without trouble until the chance of a kity came along and the rest is, as they say, history 

Tools used:
B&Q brazing kit for £30 - very useful for this project





Drill (hand held mains)
12" Hacksaw 
Couple of files
Engineers square
Allen keys + spanner + screwdriver
Tap + wrench
Angle grinder

OK. I got some rectanguler section steel from B&Q 38*20mm and 1mm thick walls. 

I cut two lengths just longer than my tablesaw top and braized them together at points along their length (about 5cm intervals and 1cm braize at each point), I also braized along each end. You can see tubes here:










I now had a piece of steel 40mm high by 38 wide and the joints along the length stiffen it up very nicely.  STRONG and STIFF!

I cut a piece of 32mm angle iron about 150mm long to make a 'T' square with the rectanular section and drilled 4 6mm holes in the centre to allow it to be bolted to the end of the rectangular section (5mm drill, 6mm tap) as shown here:






I also cut a piece of 38*40 3mm thick plate and welded it over one end of the rectangular section to allow me to bolt the handle on later.

I drilled and tapped 8mm in the angle iron near the ends for adjustment bolts for both squareness to the table and squareness to the blade. These are the only points that make contact with the clamp bar across the front of the tablesaw. They are 8mm bolts cut down in length and a slot hacksawed into them. I locked 'em with 8mm uts cut in half with hacksaw so they are 2-3mm thick.











I cut two pieces of the 32mm angle iron for handle brakets and shaped 'em with an angle grinder and hacksaw as shown here:










I bolted them on to the 3mm plate (drilled 3.2, tapped 4mm) with 4mm cap head bolts. I took the handle from the old record fence and fitted it to these brackets by drilling both for a pivot bolt. The locking mechanism is a 45mm diameter piece of steel mounted perpendicular to the handle and drilled offset to act as a cam against the fence.





I cut a piece of 32mm angle iron that was the same length as the width of the table saw and drilled a series of holes along it. I marked these against the front face of the existing fence guide (cast into table) and drilled 6mm holes. I bolted the angle to the table using countersunk 6mm screws with spring and flat washers + nuts on rear.






I cut a piece of the 38 * 20mm steel the same length as this angle iron, clamped the two together, and drilled a series of 6mm holes up through the angle iron and into the rectangular section. You can see these holes in both pieces in next picture






I cut a peice of 12mm * 3mm steel the same length as this assembly and marked the same holes in it. I drilled these 5mm and tapped 6mm. I used this as a 'long nut' inside the rectangular section t ohold it to the angle iron support. 






I bolted into the bar through the angle iron and rectangular section with 6mm bolts with spring washers on.
I now had a new fence support rail along the front of the tablesaw. Before nipping the bolts up for final time, I made sure that the guide rail was perfectly perpendicular to the blade.

I clamped and glued some Melomine to either face of the fence and placed the fence onto the guide. The clamp didn't hold how I wanted it to and so I fixed a 10mm*1mm aluminium strip to the front of the guide rail that the clamp pushes against. Works very nicely now. Solid.
I adjusted the 4 screws on the 150mm angle iron to make sure the fence was perpendicular to the table and paralle to the blade. Checked with a Dial Test Indicator and it was within a few thou  

I added a magnifier to the 150mm angle as in my previous post and glued a tape measure to the guide.

Works really nicely.

Sorry for the length of the post    

I will happily answer any questions. 

Here is finished fence (in my loft!!)

Fence on saw after 2 years use





Fence and guide rail





Fence on table





YOU THERE!! Wake up at the back :twisted: 

Cheers

Tony

I think I'll go and lie down now......


----------



## Anonymous (18 May 2004)

Ohh. By the way

Anyone wnat to buy a second hand Record RST10 tablesaw? Fake 'Biesemeyer Fence' and modified mitre slot included. 
Has an induction motor and is very quiet.

Been in the loft for 5 months as a kity replaced it

Offers by PM?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## johnjin (18 May 2004)

Hi Tony
That is very inventive.
A very nice bit of work.
Keep it up.

John


----------



## Midnight (18 May 2004)

now THAT'S a buttkicker of a fence...
^5 Tony......job well done....


----------



## Noel (18 May 2004)

Tony,

Nice job. Agree with you that you can't beat a well made cast iron fence.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Bean (18 May 2004)

Tony
its a corker of a fence, well engineered...........I may just have to have a go at making one.


Bean


----------



## Chris Knight (19 May 2004)

Tony,

That is a great walk through of a smashing job.

( I have also always maintained that a small welder was a useful tool around a woodworking shop! :lol


----------



## Alf (19 May 2004)

waterhead37":2ggmvbn3 said:


> ( I have also always maintained that a small welder was a useful tool around a woodworking shop! :lol


How small? 5' 5" and under? Presumably he/she can also help with stressful glue-ups and so forth?  

Very, er, long, Tony. :wink: Sorry, don't know anything about such stuff, but it looks terribly impressive. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (19 May 2004)

Thanks fpor the compliments guys. It was made out of neccesity and I forgot to mention that I didn't bother to pick up the replacement part for the original fence  

Chris
Couldn't agree more about welding kit.

Alf
Awww shucks   It's not so impressive when you consider that I have been a qualified engineer for 20 years or so. Blimey that sounds old 

Hope this inspired a few to have a go and also post your jigs/tricks/ideas for us all to try

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Bundaboy (1 Sep 2012)

what happened to all the images on this thread?


----------



## Setch (1 Sep 2012)

The images are still available here:

http://www.btinternet.com/~my.webs/Tablesaw_Fence/

**Edit** - they were for about 30 seconds, then they were replaced with a server error message...


----------



## marcros (1 Sep 2012)

it is an 8 year old thread!


----------



## JakeS (1 Sep 2012)

Rather, the problem seems to be that all the images have had their URLs munged from things like:


```
http://www.btinternet.com/~my.webs/Tablesaw_Fence/Braizing_kit.jpg
```

to things like


```
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/**REPORT%20TO%20MODERATOR****REPORT%20TO%20MODERATOR**.btinternet**REPORT%20TO%20MODERATOR**/~my.webs/Tablesaw_Fence/Braizing_kit**REPORT%20TO%20MODERATOR**
```

- presumably because the user is [now?] a guest and can't post images.




Curiously, when I replied to the thread I could see all the images in the "topic review" window at the bottom of the screen!


----------



## marcros (1 Sep 2012)

try here http://www.btinternet.com/~my.webs/Tablesaw_Fence/

i used wayback machine. i have just noticed that this is the same link as above. i could access most of the pics


----------



## Noel (8 Sep 2012)

Think that's a record here for the oldest Zombie thread.
There's plenty (or used to be) articles around the net on shop made Biese fences:

https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&output= ... 80&bih=685


----------



## Giff (9 Sep 2012)

Steve Maskerly shows how to make a really good one on one of his DVD's. I've got so many of his DVD's I can't remember which !  Geoff


----------



## JakeS (9 Sep 2012)

Giff":2kcctehd said:


> Steve Maskerly shows how to make a really good one on one of his DVD's. I've got so many of his DVD's I can't remember which !  Geoff



(Vol. 10, if the back of my _The Complete Tablesaw_ is to be believed. ;-))


----------



## Bluekingfisher (21 Sep 2012)

Very nice work, I built something similar several years ago for an American contractor type saw (wish I had taken photos) anyway, I made the mistake of spot weldingthe 70mm x 50mm rail to the angle bracket. The result was a slight warping to the entire rail. Perhaps brazing or bolting may have been better.

Great looking job, well done


----------



## Bundaboy (24 Sep 2012)

Dear me, as I am used to be automatically subscribed to a thread when I make a post I had thought I had received no replies to my question.

Firstly thanks to those who provided the images link - I have them now.

Secondly, yes I realised it was an old thread - but that doesn't make it any the less interesting - I have been going through quite a few diy Biesemeyer fence write ups - so far they have all used material or tools I don't have access to - so I am interested in seeing as many implementations as possible.

It's strange how some forums do things one way and others the other - I've always thought that if a thread exists then the images posted to it should still exist (which means they aren't just links to other sites). I realise that due to disk space considerations this can't always be the case but is the ideal.

Thanks again all.

Edit: and yes, I have discovered how to turn subscriptions on by default when posting. ;-)


----------



## JakeS (24 Sep 2012)

Bundaboy":5958oemd said:


> It's strange how some forums do things one way and others the other - I've always thought that if a thread exists then the images posted to it should still exist (which means they aren't just links to other sites). I realise that due to disk space considerations this can't always be the case but is the ideal.



It's usually nothing to do with the forum software, but with the way the poster posts the images. When you create a post, you can either upload your image to the forum and have it embedded in the post, in which case the images will most likely survive as long as the post does, but you also have the option of linking to an image on another site, which means the images last as long as they stay on that other site.


In this case, though, it looks more like the post fell victim to an anti-spam measure. The forum administrators have decided (quite rightly, IMO) that links to other sites by new members with few posts to their name are potentially dangerous - they could be spam, or links to viruses, from malicious users or automatons - and the way they do it is to mess up the links belonging to any post made by a user with fewer than so-many posts. This has retroactively messed up the links that were used in this thread to show the pictures, even though they probably showed fine when the post was first made, before the automated anti-spam rule came into being.


----------



## Bundaboy (24 Sep 2012)

Oh totally agree except I do take umbrage that it is not the forum software (or at least it's configuration) - many forums I am a member of do not allow indirect embedding (shown as an image but linked to another site like Flickr) - neither should they IMHO - as they invariably lead to "broken links" and completely destroy the integrity and usefulness of the thread. This is particularly annoying if you are researching a topic via Google... as they often have a high relevance rating.

I do see the advantage of the indirect embedding (i.e. the server no longer has to host the images) but if they disappear I think the thread should also.

I am also a bit worried about the spam thing though - I would much prefer more pro-active moderation, again, I understand the logistical arguments against that too.


----------

